

A Memory Allocator (2000) - gshrikant
http://g.oswego.edu/dl/html/malloc.html

======
JoachimSchipper
Note: this is dlmalloc, which is the basis for/an ancestor of glibc malloc.
dlmalloc was written by Doug Lea, who's also known for e.g. Java's
util.concurrent.

